# UFC 96: Jackson vs. Jardine



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

March 07, 2009
Columbus, Ohio

*Main Card*
Light Heavyweight bout: Quinton Jackson vs. Keith Jardine 
Heavyweight bout: Shane Carwin vs. Gabriel Gonzaga 
Light Heavyweight bout: Matt Hamill vs. Mark Munoz 
Lightweight bout: Gray Maynard vs. Jim Miller
Middleweight bout: Kendall Grove vs. Jason Day 

*Preliminary Card*
Light Heavyweight bout: Brandon Vera vs. Mike Patt
Welterweight bout: Tamdan McCrory vs. Ryan Madigan 
Welterweight bout: Matt Brown vs. Pete Sell
Light Heavyweight bout: Tim Boetsch vs. Jason Brilz 
Lightweight bout: Aaron Riley vs. Shane Nelson

*Preview :*




​


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Damn, trueblue doesnt mess around, one fight gets added then BAM:thumbsup:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

So, who else thinks that Vera will continue to disappoint everyone? Dude has to be the biggest bust in the UFC. Way bigger than Mirko.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Damone said:


> So, who else thinks that Vera will continue to disappoint everyone? Dude has to be the biggest bust in the UFC. Way bigger than Mirko.


Only difference is that Mirko bust was sad, this I couldnt give a flying crap if he dissapoints.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Damone said:


> So, who else thinks that Vera will continue to disappoint everyone? Dude has to be the biggest bust in the UFC. Way bigger than Mirko.


Don't tell me he's the main event. Please god don't let it be so.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Vera started so well, but yeah, the dude has been a big let down recently. That year off ruined him.


----------



## BhamKiD (Aug 20, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> Don't tell me he's the main event. Please god don't let it be so.


NO way in hell....


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

This cannot be the main even. Patt v Vera would be the lowest rated PPV ever. *checks calender to see if it's april 1st*


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Didnt Mike patt just get owned by Timmy Botschee?


----------



## Jundon! (Sep 10, 2008)

Flak said:


> Vera started so well, but yeah, the dude has been a big let down recently. That year off ruined him.


Damn right.


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

vera hasnt been the same since he lost to sylvia


----------



## Megabyte (Dec 31, 2008)

First we get Stevenson-Sanchez and now this, man this is going to be a wild couple of months in the UFC lol


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

Yikes... I feel bad for my man... I will give some excuses so I can say that I tried defending him. 

He broke his hand in the first round with Sylvia so that can explain his poor striking performance. 

The Werdum fight was stopped early IMO. I think it was that horrible Dan Mirgliotta Reffing too. 

He cut too much weight too fast for Reese Andy in his first LHW fight. He was gassed after the first round. 

And I have no excuse for that last fight. He just sucked and didn't perform like he should have. I was expecting Jardine to lose his head. 

Overall I'm sad about my boy and I hope he starts demolishing people again... Maybe you all are right and he just sucks. Sad day for me.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

This should be a fight that builds Veras confidence. Patt isn't very good so if it goes passed the first or second round, Vera should be dropped. Or at the very least, if he struggles during that time, he should be dropped. He's getting alot of chances in the UFC. He better make good use of them.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Damone said:


> So, who else thinks that Vera will continue to disappoint everyone? Dude has to be the biggest bust in the UFC. Way bigger than Mirko.


I agree, this guy seems like he's become one of those people who are resting on their laurels.......



Spoken812 said:


> Don't tell me he's the main event. Please god don't let it be so.


Cant be...if it is Dana is def smoking the rock....I wouldnt pay for this fight...hell i may not even watch the whole thing closely......


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

If this shit match is even on the main card, I'm going to be very upset.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Vera quite litterally has to to knock Patt's head OFF to get me back on his balls. even tho i never really did anything else than to dangle from his pubes .


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I used to think Vera was the man


----------



## louis.dizon (Aug 19, 2008)

If Vera wants to regain the respect of many MMA fans, he needs to have a very impactful win over Patts. Then after this match, give him another opponent, probably Sokoudju who just came off a loss. If he bags that, I guess he's back on track. Hopefully he improves his gas tank. Come on guys, let's give him a chance. If he gets owned by Patts, he better not fight again, ever.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

louis.dizon said:


> If Vera wants to regain the respect of many MMA fans, he needs to have a very impactful win over Patts. Then after this match, give him another opponent, probably Sokoudju who just came off a loss. If he bags that, I guess he's back on track. Hopefully he improves his gas tank. Come on guys, let's give him a chance. If he gets owned by Patts, he better not fight again, ever.


Soko is out of the UFC, Vera might be too if he keeps looking lack-luster. That would've been an interesting match-up though for sure.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

cabby said:


> Soko is out of the UFC, Vera might be too if he keeps looking lack-luster. That would've been an interesting match-up though for sure.


except the UFC will need him to hype a phillipines card later in 09


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

I think I speak for everyone when I say this Main Event is EPIC!


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Wiki says that Carwin vs Gonzaga is on this card. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Shane Carwin vs. Gabriel Gonzaga
Gray Maynard vs. Jim Miller
Dustin Hazelett vs. Ben Saunders
Brandon Vera vs. Mike Patt
Kendall Grove vs. Jason Day


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

vera will never get a title shot he has been in 3 dissapointing maches in a row


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

norway1 said:


> Vera quite litterally has to to knock Patt's head OFF to get me back on his balls. even tho i never really did anything else than to dangle from his pubes .


LOL.

But yeah, Vera did indeed bust. It was sad to see him go from KO'ing a lazy Frank Mir to busting so bad. I haven't seen his entire fight with Jardine yetdunno but I can say it's been a while since I've seen a strong Brandon Vera.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow guys calm down. Nobody even remotely said this was the main event. A lot of complaints for nothing so far. At least wait till the main card is officially announced to whine. If you don't like it, don't want it at all.....no matter what the card is like. OR just come on here and sound like old nags bitching about everything:confused02::confused05:

I personally hope it will be a decent card since I'm only around 2 hours from Columbus. Can't wait till things are announced and tickets are available!


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> except the UFC will need him to hype a phillipines card later in 09


ahhhhhhhh yes, im looking forward to it


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

Now I caught the end of the Vera hype I think or may have bought into when I wathced UFC unleashed every night to find out more about the UFC but I checked his wiki and his first 3 or 4 UFC fights were against nobodies. 

Perhaps he was just hyped and he is no longer The Truth, just The Hype. If Patt wins here he could be pushed up in the UFC's estimation.


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

Jon Fitch gets demoted to the prelims after losing to GSP, and yet Vera can suck balls on a consistant basis and still hang aroung the PPV, there is no god


----------



## lanceis2buff (Aug 3, 2006)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> Can't wait till things are announced and tickets are available!


Tickets are available. Mine came last week. I'm hoping they beef up the card soon. The Columbus show is usually fairly stacked.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Jimdon said:


> Jon Fitch gets demoted to the prelims after losing to GSP, and yet Vera can suck balls on a consistant basis and still hang aroung the PPV, there is no god


UFC wants to hit the phillipines, and Vera is their headliner. It's sad but true. Vera used to be good, but has lost his edge or something.


----------



## Boogeyman (Jan 9, 2009)

Mike Patt? i think Vera beat Jardine. possible knock of the night with this fight. Ill jump on the busted wagon after a shit decision or a Patt sub.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

This needs to be updated badly, Carwin Vs Gonzaga is the main event (at the moment). Liddell has expressed his interest to fight in March/April so Id stay tuned, especially once Jan-17th has come and gone.


----------



## Embry (Jan 9, 2009)

Ya I would like to see if Liddell has anything better of a game plan then usual. He needs to, because these guys are on to his dependence of a knock out. It just isn't working anymore. Hopefully he trains in other areas more.

As for the Columbus fight card. I have never been to a live UFC, so I am hoping to finally get to go, or wait till I visit Vegas in or around June/or July.

Regardless of where...I wanna go


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

e-thug said:


> This needs to be updated badly, Carwin Vs Gonzaga is the main event (at the moment). Liddell has expressed his interest to fight in March/April so Id stay tuned, especially once Jan-17th has come and gone.


I was just going to come in here and say something about that. 

Dana needs to beg Chuck and fight on this card since that is the only person that can sell a card right now available. 

Even though Jardine already has a fight lined up with Cane this would be a perfect time to do the rematch with Liddell.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I wonder how the live gates are doing right now in Ireland. Anybody fill us in from there.

Oh yah...Vera is still in the UFC. J/P He's been one big disappointment.


----------



## cormacraig (Oct 27, 2008)

Look, I agree that Vera is kinda over-hyped but just watch this to see how Boetsch owns Patt:

http://www.myvideofight.com/video/ufc/ufc-88-tim-boetsch-vs-michael-patt/index-5.html

Unless he has done some DRASTIC improvement (and if I'm not mistaken he has not fought since UFC 88), Brandon will still take this. I think Patt isn't all that good against strikers.

This having been said - IS THIS SERIOUSLY THE MAIN CARD?!


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

I never bought into the Vera hype from the start. Who wants to pat me on the back?


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

This card has has grown considerably despite the lack of an update. As of now i say it looks pretty damn good

Main Card

*Light Heavyweight bout: Quinton Jackson vs. Keith Jardine*
*Heavyweight bout: Shane Carwin vs. Gabriel Gonzaga *
Middleweight bout: Kendall Grove vs. Jason Day 
Light Heavyweight bout: Brandon Vera vs. Mike Patt
*Lightweight bout: Gray Maynard vs. Jim Miller*

Prelims

Light Heavyweight bout: Matt Hamill vs. Mark Munoz 
*Welterweight bout: Matt Brown vs. Pete Sell*
Light Heavyweight bout: Tim Boetsch vs. Jason Brilz 
Lightweight bout: Aaron Riley vs. Shane Nelson

All the bold fights have the potential to be wars and hey who knows Brandon Vera might actually try to fight this time. Oh and if they show Matt Hammill's fight we get another awesome deaf guy victory speech like at UFC 92 :thumb02:


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Strange that Rampage has to fight the guy that Wanderlie put in the hospital and then knocking Wanderlie out cold in UFC 92.
I think that was a mistake made by Joe Silva. Jardine is as unpredictable as pregnant woman. He wins by split decision or gets brutally KO'd by somebody. Fighting a refocused Rampage is not a wise choice. I give Jardine credit for having the nads to fight the best fighters, but Rampage has his swagger back and Jardine is in big trouble.
Quinton has a head like a Bull Mastiff, a chin of bedrock and massive KO power in both hands. Jardine's only chance is to chop Rampage down with his brutal leg kicks similiar to how Griffin did. If not, I don't see Jardine getting out of the 2nd round(alive).
...Rampage fighting the winner of Machida/Silva would have been more fitting. Fighting Jardine is a backward stepping stone for Quinton.



ean6789 said:


> This card has has grown considerably despite the lack of an update. As of now i say it looks pretty damn good
> 
> Main Card
> 
> ...


...taking a cheapshot at Matt Hammill. Poor taste bro.



Damone said:


> So, who else thinks that Vera will continue to disappoint everyone? Dude has to be the biggest bust in the UFC. Way bigger than Mirko.


Damone...good point. Vera has a few highlight reel KO's from the past but ever since his decision loss to Tim Sylvia, he hasn't been the same fighter.


----------



## Cheef_Reef (Jul 20, 2008)

Damone said:


> So, who else thinks that Vera will continue to disappoint everyone? Dude has to be the biggest bust in the UFC. Way bigger than Mirko.


Bigger than shogun? please


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

ean6789 said:


> This card has has grown considerably despite the lack of an update. As of now i say it looks pretty damn good
> 
> Main Card
> 
> ...


 
Brandon Vera tries to fight every time he is in the cage......the point is he cannot...

Im not really intrested in his past.......Im focused on now and now he sucks.....His resigning with the UFC was the most luck anyone could ever hope for.....

brandon vera rests on his laurels....and his laurels arent even too much to be resting on......he reminds me of some one that acts like they have made it but they havent.........:dunno:


Your Matt Hamill comment was stupid and not remotely funny...........:thumbsdown:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Didn't want to bother scrolling through all the threads. Why in the world is Rampage fighting Jardine when he should be fighting Rashad if not Forrest.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Cheef_Reef said:


> Bigger than shogun? please


We don't really know about Shogun just quite yet. Give him time. Vera, on the other hand, has looked meh in his last 4 fights. Dude doesn't even want to be there, it seems.


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

I am very much looking forward to Gonzaga/Carwin. Two reasons i can see if Napao has improved as i think he has, and also see actually how good Carwin is now he isnt destroying a can.

Napao by submission.


----------



## Shredder (Mar 30, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Strange that Rampage has to fight the guy that Wanderlie put in the hospital and then knocking Wanderlie out cold in UFC 92.
> 
> ...Rampage fighting the winner of Machida/Silva would have been more fitting. Fighting Jardine is a backward stepping stone for Quinton.


Then again the same thing happened to Jardine, he beat chuck then had to fight the guy Chuck just beat. Admittedly Wanderlie destroyed him, proving MMAth doesn't work.
In this case, Jardine v Rampage, I can't call, if Jardine can avoid the brutal KO (which he is due according to his run up to this fight) then his leg kicks and a good game plan might just do it for him.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised to see Jardine do something similar to what Griffin did.

Here is some more food for thought. Jardine KO'd Griffin whom then went on to beat Jackson whom then went on to KO the guy that KO'd Jardine whom had also lost to Liddell who was destroyed twice by Jackson and once also from Jardine but was also the most successful LHW champion soo far.

It may not be math but I sure like the looks of that circle. :thumbsup:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I think this is going to be alot closer than people think I expect Jardine to hurt Page with his vicious leg kicks and hand in there the whole fight. It will go the distance with Rampage winning a fairly close decision.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> Brandon Vera tries to fight every time he is in the cage......the point is he cannot...
> 
> Im not really intrested in his past.......Im focused on now and now he sucks.....His resigning with the UFC was the most luck anyone could ever hope for.....
> 
> ...


Oh i think you mistook me for being some sort of Vera fan of which i am most definitely not. He has looked like utter crap for awhile now and hence why his fight is not a highlight for this card. 

As for the Matt Hamill victory speech maybe its just cuz i'm an asshole or you guys are just too damn sensitive but it was one of the funniest things ive ever seen. The fact that he just kept on talking for like three minutes and Rogan had no idea wtf he was saying was classic. Add in the ridiculous YEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!! at the end and you have pure comedy gold.


----------



## Jundon! (Sep 10, 2008)

Tie.

Jardine is so inconsist its unbelievable.

W Forrest Griffin KO - 12/30/06
L Houston Alexander KO - 5/26/07
W Chuck Liddell Decision - 9/22/07
L Wanderlei Silva KO - 5/24/08
W Brandon Vera Decision - 10/18/08
? Quinton Jackson ? - 3/7/09

Could go either way. Some say it's Jardine's turn to get KO'd again but he could very well break out of that cycle and destroy Rampage's legs or catch him with a Forrest type KO.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Jundon! said:


> Tie.
> 
> Jardine is so inconsist its unbelievable.
> 
> ...


win loss win loss win..................He's getting knocked out by Page


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

At the very least, that's a nice solid list of opponents he's faced. (Y)


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Looks like Rampage is going to add to his legacy in beating another top level fighter.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

I really think this could be a quick knockout for Rampage on his way to winning back the light-heavyweight title.

I don't understand why this fight was made, Rampage should probably be going after Rashad right now.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

It's called mixing things up a bit. 

And besides, according to your theroy, Rampage will KO Jardine easily, require no time off for injury and will still be in line for a shot at Rashad.

Try to keep an open mind at the very least would ya?


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Combat Soul said:


> I am very much looking forward to Gonzaga/Carwin. Two reasons i can see if Napao has improved as i think he has, and also see actually how good Carwin is now he isnt destroying a can.
> 
> Napao by submission.


...yeah soul, Carwin & Gonzaga has me intrigued as well.. Carwin is all about standing & banging with some serious power. Gonzaga has good striking ability and would own Shane on the ground without question. If Gonzaga doesn't stand & trade with Carwin, he has a great chance on winning this fight. Trading with Carwin would be very unwise, but we all saw Gonzaga's memorable Headkick KO over Cro-Cop...



No_Mercy said:


> Didn't want to bother scrolling through all the threads. Why in the world is Rampage fighting Jardine when he should be fighting Rashad if not Forrest.


No Mercy...good point. Bro a Rampage/Evans fight would be off the planet. I think the winner of Machida/Silva will probably face Evans first. But ya never know.


----------



## Seanzky (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh, man. Rampage in the best shape is a scary fighter. I think Jardine works hard and that's the reason why he's still of value. I'm hoping Rampage is on his way up again with a new camp and all. The man has so much left in him that his fights before Wandy really doesn't do him justice. I hope he's mentally prepared for this one.

As for Vera... sigh! He was doing so well and all of a sudden he just fell off. That guy needs to bring a game plan into fights rather than keeping on winging things. He's been stuck in square one (the "drawing board") still trying to figure out where he belongs. He needs to start winning again, dammit! He needs to shape up into a proper light heavyweight and sharpen his skills all around. He doesn't even use his muay thai like he used to. What a waste.


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

I man Vera, I have given up with that boy, I used to be such a mark but he looks like he doesn't even give a shit. Brandon sort youself out!


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

This is getting to be a pretty loaded card. I'm getting ready to order some tickets and need some advice. I've never been to a UFC event so I don't know much about good deals ticket wise.

OK, I've looked everywhere and the best deal I can find is section 206 row L for $60 a piece or 206 row A for $100 a piece. Would it be worth it to pay the extra $40 for the row A instead of L?? There's only 2 of the row As left for $100 and the only other one's I can find are 206 row A for $175 a piece.

Or would I be better off waiting until closer to the event or try getting them off a scalper?


----------



## UKRampage (Jan 28, 2009)

After Rampage makes Jardine his bitch, he gets first title shot at UFC 100 in July.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Jardines awkward striking may throw Rampage off for a bit but eventually Quinton will catch him with a big shot. Jardines chin is his biggest weakness and Rampages power is one of his biggest strengths. Rampage either gets the ko/tko or it goes to decision and Jardine is unrecognizable at this point.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*view poll results...*

...lol! Damn, pretty large margin in favor of Rampage. The thought of seeing Jardine get dropped cold again makes me chuckle. My bad...I can't help it. Seems Jardine needs a great leg kick gameplan against Rampage. Again, Jardine's akwardness could through Page off a bit, but not likely. If Jardine decides to trade with Rampage it could get real ugly in a few seconds. Keith has a glass jaw compared to Quinton's. I think this fight will end by TKO or KO 2nd round for Rampage. If this fight went to a split decision for Jardine....ha! I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Tyzzler (May 26, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> No Mercy...good point. Bro a Rampage/Evans fight would be off the planet. I think the winner of Machida/Silva will probably face Evans first. But ya never know.


This was originally supposed to be Rampage / Evans at this event, but they said it would be extremely hard to get done this close to Evans last fight, basically too hard to get Evans to agree to do it, and with it now being Rampage / Jardine it's obvious that Evans wouldn't sign for it. I guess he wanted to keep the belt for atleast 1 title defense.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

New poster is up...


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Did Jardine shave his eyebrows? :laugh:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Ah shit, Keith has no eyebrows, Quinton's screwed.

I actually think Jardine has a good chance in this fight. I know, the Jardine pattern and all that, but Rampage needs to get rid of him early.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Negative1 said:


> Did Jardine shave his eyebrows? :laugh:


Dammit if he did... dammit.

That is one of the sickest posters I have ever seen though. This rivals the Penn GSP one because this poster is like, back to basics but mastered design. If you understand what I'm saying..

I'm seriously digging all the new posters UFC is doing.

OH! That's it! This poster reminds me of Pride!!! Red black and white... freakin sweet.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I think Jardine will beat Rampage with a good strategy where he out-strikes him and defends the TD. Jardine has good leg kicks and Rampage was susceptible to those vs Forrest.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> Dammit if he did... dammit.
> 
> That is one of the sickest posters I have ever seen though. This rivals the Penn GSP one because this poster is like, back to basics but mastered design. If you understand what I'm saying..
> 
> ...


I'm actaully not that impressed with this poster, not as good as the other recent ones.

The JArdine v Jackson fight is a very interesting fight, albeit random but still random. History has shown that Jardine can't handle fighters who are hyper aggresive (Houstan and Wandi and i thought Bahna was gonna maul him) while Jackson can't handle fighters who set the tempo (Shogun, old Wandi, Forrest) so neither are eachothers weaknesses, posin an interesting fight. When Jardine gets into his rythm he can be one of the most dangerous fighters in the world, but sometimes he never does. Rampage may catch him, he may not.

The way i see this ending is Jardine trying to do his close range hook that he floored Liddell with and Jackson puting up his defensive shield and countering with a hook/uppercut.

The leg kicks aren't as big of a deal like with Forrest because he throws more body kicks which Rampage doesn't have as much trouble with.


And now the Gonzaga v Carwin fight, and what a fight it is. Gonzaga better be working on his TDD, cause if Carwins smart, that's what he needs to do. Carwin better not try and stand with Gonzaga, because he takes a while to settle to his groove, and gonzaga can rip his head off in that time. 
While the style advantage goes to Carwin, im gonna give it to GG, because i think he is taking the fight game a lot more seriously, shown by his physical shape in the Hendricks fight (Gonzaga was 251 i think but he was supporting muscle and not fat)


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Whoever starts these threads should edit the first post. 

It still just has Patt vs Vera.


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

Is there anywhere i can place a bet that Goldberg will mention the fact that Jardine has the most successful % of leg kicks in the UFC at least 46 times before the end of round 1?


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Looks like Jason Day will be fighting Kendall Grove on this card.

I want Day to smash Grove and show everyone his potential. Poor bastard, got rushed into a tough match against Bisping and it made him look like fool.

He will redeem himself here, however. I predict, a worse beating than he gave Belcher. :thumbsup:


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

So who do you think gave Belcher a bigger beating, Day or Grove, cause I think Grove did a number on him


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I remember Grove vs Belcher and yes, Grove whuped his ass good. I think it was due to the fact that Belcher took him lightly. 

But chyea, I remember Grove kicking him in the stomache, picking him up and slamming him down and I think he finished him off with some sort of front choke in the second round.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Jardine: "The harder the fight goes, the harder I go." 

His record once he survives the first minute is pretty good.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

this should be free. PPV for this card? Is there another main event planned - anything? To many PPV's are causing several weak cards a year.

I will pass.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I know. The UFC somehow thinks that because we get treated with a good PPV that we should repay them by buying the next crappy PPV.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

rampage by tko or ko in the second round shoudl be a good scrap


----------



## Piros (Feb 1, 2009)

Im picking rampage but Jardine has that style that throws some guys right off and mean leg kicks so I would not be surprised if he won either. As for Vera I really hope he comes out of this fight with a serious KO because Im really tired of being disappointed with this guy.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Jardine hasn't "shocked the world" for awhile. 

Might be time.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Is Rampage still training with Wolfslair in the UK?


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

pipe said:


> Is Rampage still training with Wolfslair in the UK?


last I heard yes, apparently he loves it there as he is just left to get on with things. Also from what I've read Wolfslair is a very dedicated camp so maybe its what he needs.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks MalkyBoy for answering my question. :thumb02:


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

MalkyBoy said:


> last I heard yes, apparently he loves it there as he is just left to get on with things. Also from what I've read Wolfslair is a very dedicated camp so maybe its what he needs.


Kongo has improved alot since joining too.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Rampage is a great striker so he might be able to pull this one off.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Rampage via KO. If he doesn't knock him out with him stand up then he will just take him down and ground and pound for the win.



Damone said:


> So, who else thinks that Vera will continue to disappoint everyone? Dude has to be the biggest bust in the UFC. Way bigger than Mirko.


Vera is a big dissapointment. He wasnt that bad when he first started with the UFC but he slowly got worse and worse. I see him losing this fight.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

LCRaiders said:


> Vera is a big dissapointment. He wasnt that bad when he first started with the UFC but he slowly got worse and worse. I see him losing this fight.


That is one way to look at it, another would be his opponents of late have been of a higher calibre and Vera has not been able to hang with such opponents.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

LCRaiders said:


> Vera is a big dissapointment. He wasnt that bad when he first started with the UFC but he slowly got worse and worse. I see him losing this fight.


I don't see him losing, but I do see him showing up uninspired and winning a boring decision.

Tim Sylvia stole Brandon Vera's soul. What a huge disappointment.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Damone said:


> I don't see him losing, but I do see him showing up uninspired and winning a boring decision.
> 
> Tim Sylvia stole Brandon Vera's soul. What a huge disappointment.


Vera broke his hand with the first punch in that fight but he was never that good, really. 

The Mir at UFC 65 and the Frank Mir of now are so far aprt it's not even funny. Mir would kill Vera now. He's lost to the only other top guys he has fought too


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

DragonStriker said:


> Good point.Rampage is a great striker so he might be able to pull this one off.


...Rampage won't stand around this time and eat leg kicks like he did with Griffin. I see Quinton going right after Jardine cutting off the cage, getting in close and forcing Jardine into a punching exchange. That's all it will take. Jardine doesn't possess that brutal 1 punch KO power but Rampage certainly does. I hope Greg Jackson has plenty of ice & I.V's for Jardine after this one...lol!


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

AM I the only one that thinks Jardine is gonna give Rampage a VERY tough fight??


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

this is like totally off topic, but for some reason this poster looks pretty good compared to the usual.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyIFvmUE4_U&fmt=18 

96 Trailer


----------



## toymafia (Feb 3, 2008)

jdun11 said:


> AM I the only one that thinks Jardine is gonna give Rampage a VERY tough fight??


i do to hey...

and really i have a sick feeling he is gunna win.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

jdun11 said:


> AM I the only one that thinks Jardine is gonna give Rampage a VERY tough fight??


I do believe that Jardine will give Jackson a very tough matchup but he just can't take on the skill of Rampage.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Notice how Jardine and Rashad fight the same people; Chuck, Griffin, and probably Jackson next. It's like Jardine's the gopher and Rashad was groomed to be the champ.


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

jardines got an outside chance of winning , no doubt ....cause if theres two things ive learned from the last few ppvs is 

1 . everytime i say someones gonna kill someone or somoeone has no chance im about 95 percent wrong .

2. anyone at this caliber is capable of beating anyone. 

that being said i gotta take page , but my track record recently has been horrible , so i guess we,ll just have to wait and see .


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> AM I the only one that thinks Jardine is gonna give Rampage a VERY tough fight??


I do, but it's the freakin' Jardine Pattern that makes it hard to pick him (Though I actually did pick him in MMAPlayground, oddly enough). Keith beats a tough fighter, then he loses in hilarious fashion. It goes on and on like Erykah Badu. If Rampage doesn't get Jardine out of there quickly, then he's going to lose, because Jardine will use leg-kicks to fluster Jackson.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Hellboy said:


> Vera broke his hand with the first punch in that fight but he was never that good, really. The Mir at UFC 65 and the Frank Mir of now are so far aprt it's not even funny. Mir would kill Vera now. He's lost to the only other top guys he has fought too


I see Vera as someone they can just beat on...


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Display said:


> Rampage should be able to win no problem. He'll grab Jardine's low kick and fire a left/right hook down the pipe. KO.


Rampage ftw. I can't wait to hear what he says after he wins lol...


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

page , first round knock out :thumbsup:


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Display said:


> LOL! Same. I always liked his character & personality during pre|post fight interviews. He's gonna make Rashad wish he stayed in college.


Lol yea Rampage is going to demolish Evans. I can't wait to see Rampage as champion again.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Damone said:


> I do, but it's the freakin' Jardine Pattern that makes it hard to pick him (Though I actually did pick him in MMAPlayground, oddly enough). Keith beats a tough fighter, then he loses in hilarious fashion. It goes on and on like Erykah Badu. If Rampage doesn't get Jardine out of there quickly, then he's going to lose, because Jardine will use leg-kicks to fluster Jackson.


*"Jardine loses in hilarious fashion".*...That's funny! Well said Damone!! 
If Rampage can bait Jardine into a leg kick, get inside and catch him like Wanderlie did, thus another hilarious moment for the Dean. I WANNA SEE RAMPAGE PULL OFF ONE OF HIS CLASSIC KO SLAMS!!!


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

rampage all the way.


----------



## DAMURDOC (May 27, 2007)

2 shitty cards in a row... Too much for me to handle.


----------



## Cheef_Reef (Jul 20, 2008)

if you werent happy with last nights card, go find another sport to watch.. you obviously dont like MMA


----------



## SPolocy (Feb 23, 2009)

Damone said:


> So, who else thinks that Vera will continue to disappoint everyone? Dude has to be the biggest bust in the UFC. Way bigger than Mirko.


GOOD! I dont have to see him do that ridiculous dance anymore! But I still do feel bad about Mirko. Especially that last fight he had in Dream. Ouch!


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

DAMURDOC said:


> 2 shitty cards in a row... Too much for me to handle.


:confused02: Are you kidding me? UFC 95 was awesome. :thumb02:


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

DAMURDOC said:


> 2 shitty cards in a row... Too much for me to handle.


both of these cards are awsome. and one was free, you cant really expect any megafights on a free ard


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

DAMURDOC said:


> 2 shitty cards in a row... Too much for me to handle.


Umm? I think UFC 95 was an amazing card for the matchups that it held. Eight out of ten fights ended via TKO, KO or submission. How do you not find that entertaining?

However I agree that UFC 96 isn't very appealing but you do have Rampage in the main event so that makes up for the rest of the card.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

This card is going to be great. There are some awesome fights in here.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey, I found some stats on rampage on the UFC website. Thought I would share.

Quinton 'Rampage' Jackson
• Lands 81% of clinch strikes
• Nearly all successful takedowns have come in the clinch
• More than half of successful takedowns have been slams
Over the course of his last 23 fights, Rampage has landed 426 HiPer Strikes (meaning, the most significant kind of strikes). A total of 235 of those strikes were landed in the clinch, which comes out to 55%. That means that Rampage has landed more strikes in the clinch than toe-to-toe and on the ground combined.
It’s not just volume either. His accuracy on those strikes is an astounding 81%, on 235 of 289 strikes. Rampage picks his shots well in the clinch and uses an underrated Greco clinch for maximum control.
While known as an excellent freestyle wrestler, nearly all of Rampage’s takedowns come from the clinch (31 of 33 successful takedowns). And much like his striking, his takedown success rate is well above-average. Rampage landed 31 of the 46 clinch takedowns he’s attempted for a success rate of 67%, compared to the average fighter who lands about 45% of his attempts.
For an average fighter, slams might make up about 10% of their successful takedowns. A good wrestler might have a slam rate of 25%. Rampage’s slam rate is 58%. In practical terms, it means that if you’re getting taken down by Rampage, chances are better than not that it’s going to hurt.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

rampage has the charisma and ability 2 win this fight.


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

I am backing Quintion for this one, for a similar result to Jardine's massacre by Wanderlei. Although it will be interesting to see if Jardine can utilize his kicks although i don't think he will and Rampage will win by a quick KO.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

diablo5597 said:


> Hey, I found some stats on rampage on the UFC website. Thought I would share.
> 
> Quinton 'Rampage' Jackson
> • Lands 81% of clinch strikes
> ...


Yea, Rampage definitely takes this one home..


----------



## MOJSTER (Oct 29, 2008)

i really want jardine to win, just because everyboy give props to rampage and no one to jardine.

go dean of mean


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

MOJSTER said:


> i really want jardine to win, just because everyboy give props to rampage and no one to jardine.
> 
> go dean of mean


I give Jardine much credit..

He has victories over Liddell and Forrest which in my eyes are two amazing fighters..

He has skills but he just wont be able to handle Rampage


----------



## Silky Logwood (Mar 2, 2009)

*Ufc 96*

It is unfair to critique a fight card be it national or regional until the final bell has been sounded. I've seen regional shows in my area (Northeast) with no fighters of significant recognition that were better than UFC cards with title bouts. Sure, on paper UFC 96 doesn't look like a UFC 79, 84, or 92, but I can't write it off with good conscience. Breakdown and implications:

Jackson vs. Jardine
Jackson seemingly has the advantage no matter where this fight should go. Jardine's ace-in-the-hole will be his game planning with Coach Greg Jackson. We've seen Jardine look great against the likes of Forrest Griffin and Chuck Liddell, but we've also seen him totally punked by Houston Alexander and Wanderlei. In the Griffin fight, it was his toughness and brawling that got the best of Griffin whereas in the Liddell fight it was calculated counter-striking and superior game plan. I don't think a brawl is the proper strategy to defeat Jackson. I would suggest he come heavy with the kicks and make it as hard as possible for Rampage to find his distance. Switch levels and stay elusive but he doesn't want to end up under Jackson either. This will be a hard fight for Jardine to win, but he can definitely do it. Official pick: Jackson over Jardine TKO Round 2. Implications: If Jackson wins, it's widely believed that he will be next in line for Rashad's title ahead of Machida. Should Jardine win, Machida will more than likely get the title shot while Jardine will have to go through AT LEAST 1 or 2 more fights before being considered for a title shot (which is currently held by his best friend and training partner Evans). I could see Jardine fighting the winner of the Hamill/Munoz fight. Also, depending on the outcome/timing of UFC 97, Liddell, Rua, Cane, and Cantwell are all going to need opponents by mid-summer. Liddell fans want to see his get revenge on Jardine. We shall see.

Gonzaga vs. Carwin
I am looking forward to this fight! Carwin will be in deep water with Gonzaga's Jiu-Jitsu but will the Brazilian be able to negate the ridiculous wrestling skills of Carwin? Gonzaga's chin has been questioned time and time again and an overhand right from Carwin will certainly be a good barometer. If Carwin is to win this fight, he'll need to out strike Gonzaga on the feet en route to a ground'n'pound stoppage unless he can knock him out standing. Gonzaga will need to pick his shots carefully and focus on counter punching rather than unleashing an all out assault which will lead to him getting jacked up by Carwin's XXXXL hands (seriously!). I'm a big fan of Gonzaga's but I think this is Carwin's time to shine. Gonzaga could work some of those kicks but that opens him up to being taken down by the powerhouse Carwin. I just don't see things adding up for Gonzaga in this fight. Official pick: Carwin over Gonzaga TKO Round 1. Implications: There's no doubt that with the lean 205+ division in the UFC, a win for Gonzaga puts him right back in the title mix, on the other hand, should Carwin win I wouldn't be surprised to see him jump right up and take a fight with a Nogueira/Couture/Coleman type guy.

Hamill vs. Munoz
Hamill will have the crowd behind him in Ohio but WEC veteran Munoz will be feeling the pressure of the biggest stage in MMA. Both guys are AMAZING wrestlers and have both shown striking prowess as well. Not to over simplify things, but this is going to come down to who has the better night. Against Franklin in September, Hamill seemed tentative with his strikes I'm guessing due to the boxing skills of Franklin. He won't have as much to worry about against the younger Munoz, but will still need to be careful when switching levels for a takedown (which I'm sure is inevitable, after all we're in Ohio). Munoz has looked so impressive in his last two fights winning both by TKO in the 1st round. Hamill is a powerhouse but needs to strike more cleanly. Official pick: Can't bet against my boy Hamill. TKO Round 2 after a grinding 1st round.

I'll post some stuff about the other bouts later.....Until then, let's not promote this card as the next UFC 78 huh?


----------



## RaidedX (Feb 22, 2009)

DAMURDOC said:


> 2 shitty cards in a row... Too much for me to handle.


What is a _WWE_ fan doing on a _MMA_ Forum? Geezus!

UFC 95 was a solid card, which was also FREE! Don't see how anyone could complain about that event, let alone say it was shitty, when clearly it wasn't. As for UFC 96, looks like a solid card, but I can't say it'll actually be solid, because well, it didn't happen yet. Yeah. Although I do feel it will be, just can't say with absolutely certainty at this moment. Nobody can, to be honest. But I have faith.

Jackson via KO!

PS- I'm on board with most of you, as pertaining to his post-fight interviews, be it in the Octagon, backstage, etc etc. The man is very colorful on the mic. Regardless if he wins, or loses. Quality fighter and person.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Rampage lands almost 84% of the poll...lol!*

...Man that is one hell of a spread! I felt the same way when Griffin fought Rampage. I thought Forrest was gonna be toast. Not the case. I would love to see Rampage get a huge KO and hand Jardine another brutal loss in hilarious fashion! Man that would be fun to watch!:thumbsup: Jardine has stronger kicks than Griffin and Greg Jackson isn't called Yoda for nothing. He's a master game planner. Those are the only 2 things that Jardine has to possibly get a win. Quinton knows a loss would set him back pretty deep. As long as Rampage avoids body or leg damage from any kicks-- Rampage has this in the bag with a funny-ass KO! :laugh: Someone mentioned Rampage in the clinch. Excellent point. Rampage is devastating in the clinch with his uppercut and man that could get ugly quick.

I'M PASSING UP UFC 96 PPV...SO THE ANTICIPATION GROWS FOR THE SPIDER IN ACTION AGAIN, AND PERHAPS CHUCK'S LAST STAND!
LIDDELL/SHOGUN HAS KO WRITTEN ALL OVER IT!!!!


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

I can't wait to see what Rampage says after he knocks Jardine out


----------



## ktd4life (Mar 2, 2007)

Jardine better watch his ass in the clench for the uppercuts as y'all said or he's going to have another Houston Alexander style ass-whuppin' :confused05:


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Anyone think Jardine will win by a split decision?...:laugh:


----------



## diemos (Nov 7, 2007)

by funny ass KO? What is funny have to do with anything?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I just want to see Machida get a title shot.... go Jardine go.


----------



## Display (Feb 14, 2009)

ktd4life said:


> Jardine better watch his ass in the clench for the uppercuts as y'all said or he's going to have another Houston Alexander style ass-whuppin' :confused05:


Keith Jardine would demolish Houston Alexander in a rematch.


----------



## Display (Feb 14, 2009)

How is a KO funny btw? Go back to watching Ghetto Street Brawls or something.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Jardines good leg kicks make him a bad matchup for Rampages legs, but Rampages big punches make him a bad matchup for Jardines so-so chin


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Can't wait for this fight. We haven't seen Jackson fight in a while sould be great.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Does anyone think Yoshihiro Akiyama will be 'unveiled' and at ring side at this event?


----------



## w0rM (Dec 29, 2008)

Jackson by right uppercut or right hook as a counter to the Jardine looping right.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Forgive me if this has been put up here already but here's the full 10 minute preview


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...A quote from Damone (respected member) "Jardine loses in hilarious fashion". Very accurate statement to back up my funny-ass KO comment. Deer in the Headlights...lol


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

rabakill said:


> I just want to see Machida get a title shot.... go Jardine go.


Rabakill- I want Lyoto to get a title shot as well. Machida hasn't lost a single round since entering the octagon. I pity whoever has the belt and has to defend it against Lyoto Machida...Yikes!!.........*ENTER THE DRAGON*........


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

I'm down five picks already as the 7th fight is starting. Damn.


----------



## Combat Soul (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh wait i am changing, come on Techno Viking so Machida can pick up his belt.


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

How many fights have went to the judges tonight? yeah is that an omen?


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Great fight! I've got it tied, 19, 19, first to Keith, second to Rampage.


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

i have Jardine round 1, Rampage round 2.

GREAT PPV!


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

if Rampage loses, Jardine gains superstar status.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, Rampage barely did enough to pull out round 3, right at the very end. Kudos to Jardine! War Jardine!


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

**** i hope jardines aggression and kicks were enough to overshaoow that knockdown.

EDIT

WHOA!!!!! UD!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

I lost all my points on Jim Miller and Mark Munoz. 3-7 with picks.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

WTF is with those judges...........Unanimous? Keith controlled that gd fight ****!!


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Worst decision ever.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

That Rashad and Rampage staredown will be a classic.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh please. Pitty pat leg kicks and herky jerk in and out ring movement don't win fights. Ever.


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

I really wanted Lyoto vs Rashad, but I can´t say I won´t look forward to Rampage Rashad, specially after the post fight interview.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I thought it should have been split. But definitely Rampage.


----------



## MenorcanMadman (Jan 8, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> Oh please. Pitty pat leg kicks and herky jerk in and out ring movement don't win fights. Ever.


signed,
Lyoto Machida

Just kidding, but seriously, Jardine controlled that whole fight and gets knocked down at the end and lost? I can maybe see Rampage, maybe, winning that fight but a unanimous decision? And one judge 30-27? Horrible.


----------



## KratosX91 (Feb 22, 2009)

shoulda gone to the dean!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

lol, good dig on Lyoto!

But Rampage almost finished Jardine in the first and last round. 



MenorcanMadman said:


> signed,
> Lyoto Machida
> 
> Just kidding, but seriously, Jardine controlled that whole fight and gets knocked down at the end and lost? I can maybe see Rampage, maybe, winning that fight but a unanimous decision? And one judge 30-27? Horrible.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

When Rampage knocked him down in the end it REALLY kinda put the last nail in the coffin.

He might have been able to pull off a SD if he finished strong.


----------



## MenorcanMadman (Jan 8, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> lol, good dig on Lyoto!
> 
> But Rampage almost finished Jardine in the first and last round.


lol, I enjoyed typing it. I dont know, it could be my extreme dislike of Rampage, or my distaste of Rampage's name skipping him ahead of Machida in the title shot order, but I still give Jardine a slight edge. Almost only counts in horseshoes and handgrenades. Other than a couple big shots I thought Jardine was controlling the whole fight. But like I said, not a Rampage fan, so maybe its just my bias.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I dunno I definetly thought rampage won that fight 29-28 but he definetly won


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Couldve been a split before the last 10 seconds of the fight...but i gave it to Rampage 29-28


----------



## Cheef_Reef (Jul 20, 2008)

Am I actually reading pages of people saying it could've/should've been a split decision? What kinda F'd up logic is that? Yeah I guess the judges should all see fights differently, then there would be no controversy in decisions..


----------



## Incantation (Nov 18, 2007)

I must've been watching a different fight from the one the rest of you IDIOTS did. Bred on your Rockies and "cheer the underdog cuz we're goddarned American and we always root for the loser" bullshit has blinded you to plain as day logic. Rampage ******* owned that fight and won nearly 80% of all meaningful exchanges. Jardine ******* GASSED as early as the end of the first. What are you fools on about? Too bad for Machida, yeah I get that..the bloke deserved his shot a long time ago. But this nonsense over Jackson not deserving it is beyond my comprehension. Two takedowns, some damaging punches as opposed to what? That one flurry from Jardine which couldn't even take Jackson down? Bah..morons.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*UFC 96......glad I got it!!!*

...WOW!..:thumbsup: What an awesome night of fights. Divisions are getting so stacked, Every event is gonna be good. Matt Hamill's Headkick KO...very nice. Matt Brown handed Pete Sell his ass on a silver platter. Yves Lavigne steps in and waves his hands...hmmmm...that is a stoppage. Lavigne needs work. Kendall Grove looked very sharp...but Vera ...WOW the truth really showed. 
...Nice to see the Vera of old again and those legkicks...DAMN!! I've never seen Vera look so intense & focused. Shane Carwin...DAMN as well! 11-0...all 11 fights 1st round stoppages or KO's. Shane walked through those 2 flush punches that Gonzaga threw. Gonzo picked Carwin's poison, I said that if he decides to trade with Carwin that would be a bad idea. Bingo. I believe Shane Carwin is the only Heavyweight in the UFC big and strong enough to KO Brock Lesner. A Carwin/Lesner fight would be more than explosive.
...Finally...Jardine was a big surprise. Keith was a lot better than I expected. Keith has much improved. Rampage won the fight fair & square. Unanimous decision was the exact call. 
...The first knockdown Keith almost got finished in devastating fashion. Rampage controlled the fight...his takedowns, 2 knockdowns, and even threw a few nice legkicks. Jardine only had one good flurry that rocked Rampage. Hell the horn at the end of the 3rd round saved Jardine from getting finished. 
...If anyone says Jardine won that fight...you're smoking some Amsterdam chronic!:confused03: Nice win for Rampage. The Rampage/Evans face off was totally cool. Man is that will be one of the best fights of the year! 

The 97 card looks out of this world...:thumbsup:


----------

